# Enhanced Speedstep only works for two CPU cores on FreeBSD 7.1



## Android1 (Apr 9, 2009)

OS: FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-P4/amd64 (currently used) and /i386 (priorly used)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Motherboard: ASUS P5Q Deluxe - BIOS revision 2001 (latest)


When the system boots, EIST only initializes for CPU cores 0 and 2. 1 and 3 do not initialize. Powerd is enabled in rc.conf, to no avail.

I would greatly appreciate some assistance in solving this problem. I saw some ACPI errors in dmesg (full text is attached to the thread), but they mean nothing to me, and reading the man pages for acpi, cpufreq, and a couple other utilites turned up nothing.



```
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Warning (tbutils-0243): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  D7, should be CE [20070320]
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 61a482206004822
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 61a482206004822
device_attach: est3 attach returned 6
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
```


```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Mon Mar 30 05:44:20 2009
# Created: Mon Mar 30 05:44:20 2009
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
hostname="chris-freebsd1.default.com"
ifconfig_msk0="inet 192.168.1.100  netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_sk0="inet 192.168.1.100  netmask 255.255.255.0"
ipv6_enable="YES"
saver="green"
blanktime="900"
powerd_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
dumpdir="/var/crash"
```


----------



## Android1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, as it turns out, there is no problem after all. See here.


----------

